# talapia swimbaits



## jrhopkins (Jan 17, 2008)

made these for a couple of guys heading to Mexico ( now that's a switch ) who wanted some Talapia baits.
both are 6", slow sinking. hopefully they will do well.


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

J.R. the swimbait master, awesome as always, if they dont do well, those guys better quit fishing and take up another sport!!!!!

Etch


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Dang Jr............. Incredible my little swimbait master! They will work for sure!

Jr. are you up by Jed? (riverman) ?

John

Is that water thru the fence? Ocean?


----------



## jrhopkins (Jan 17, 2008)

TIGGER said:


> Dang Jr............. Incredible my little swimbait master! They will work for sure!
> 
> Jr. are you up by Jed? (riverman) ?
> 
> ...


eastern Washington State. i wish it was water, actually is the patio wall as seen through the back of the patio bench


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Probably not as tasty as real tilapia but looks just as good! Awesome!


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

JR- These are going to get hammered, they are amazing. Please post some pics of them when they return from their holiday, great work . pete


----------



## BassariskY (Sep 8, 2006)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Those look amazing! I'd be afraid to even use those.


----------

